# [Chicago] Ubering while flexing



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

I sometimes do that when heading to a far destination. Today I had 3 Prime deliveries to Evanston, Wilmette and Glenview from UIL1. Turned on destination filter on Uber and received an immediate ping from the other side of expressway. Guy was going to Albany Park. I got $8.54 for 16 minute ride. Dropped him off and continued to Evanstone on McCormick. 
Total 40 miles 2 hr block starting from my home.


----------



## SomeChick82 (Aug 27, 2015)

I remember reading something similar to this just after the last terms of service agreement, the one that people were opting out of. Amazon had changed some of the language so that Amazon has exclusive rights to not just you, but your car from the time you check in until your final delivery. I think people were calling it 'double dipping'... I'm not familiar with Chicago to know whether you meant your Ubering on your way to the warehouse prior to your shift, or if you meant you uber during you block... but just fyi...Again, not sure this is what you meant, so I'm sorry in advance and not trying to accuse you of anything. Lol. Just throwing this out there


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

SomeChick82 said:


> I remember reading something similar to this just after the last terms of service agreement, the one that people were opting out of. Amazon had changed some of the language so that Amazon has exclusive rights to not just you, but your car from the time you check in until your final delivery. I think people were calling it 'double dipping'... I'm not familiar with Chicago to know whether you meant your Ubering on your way to the warehouse prior to your shift, or if you meant you uber during you block... but just fyi...Again, not sure this is what you meant, so I'm sorry in advance and not trying to accuse you of anything. Lol. Just throwing this out there


I have no idea if it's forbidden or so. However I did this for the first time (while delivering). Normally, I set the destination filter to/from WH.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Behemoth said:


> I have no idea if it's forbidden or so. However I did this for the first time (while delivering). Normally, I set the destination filter to/from WH.


The new Tos forbids it. I don't recommend it. It would be hard to catch you but three are posters here who would pickup packages do something else for 2 hours then finish their packages later and they got warning emails for it.


----------



## Behemoth (Jan 26, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The new TPS forbid it. I don't recommend it. It would be hard to catch you but three are posters here who would pickup packages do something else for 2 hours then finish their packages later and they got warning emails for it.


I only did it I was sure it won't cause any delay in delivery. I don't need any emails from them


----------



## Randompanzy (Dec 18, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> The new TPS forbid it. I don't recommend it. It would be hard to catch you but three are posters here who would pickup packages do something else for 2 hours then finish their packages later and they got warning emails for it.


I thought about doing this once I'm happy I didn't


----------

